# Cabinets using Ladder Bases - End Treatments?



## SantaClaus (Sep 6, 2011)

So, I'm designing a laundry room and would like to set the bottom cabinets using ladder frame bases, but this project will feature a couple of exposed end cabinets. How do you treat end cabinets with ladder frame bases? Do you hold back the kick plate even on the ends? Or build traditional, to-the-floor end gables for just those cabinets? This pic shows a couple of the particular instances I'm asking about, a knee well in a built-in desk, and the cabinet end facing the washer:









While I can see having a recessed kickplate in the knee well, it would seem a bad idea (dust collector) along the washer.

Another question, does anyone use (or is there even a reason to use) thin ply dividers (dust frames) between drawers in cabinets these days? And if so, where do you position them? It seems it would aid the installation of runners to have a reference. But then again it might make things harder by limiting access to the inside of the cabinets.

Anyhow, I'm interested in any and all feedback on these subject. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I like to hold the ladder base back from the end about 1/2 or so. Depends on how I'm going to finish the base. When it's all finish the base sits in from the end around 1/4 to 1/2. I also like to miter the end panel into the face frame.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm. "AlaskaGuy" answering "SantaClaus's" question.

There's just GOTTA be a joke in there somewhere


----------



## SantaClaus (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and pictures… very helpful.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

joein10asee

It could be I'm "SantaClaus's" having a conversion with my self.


----------

